# هدية شهر رمضان المبارك كتب تكنولوجيا الماكينات العددية cnc والرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب بالعربي



## Eng./Ahmed Ibrahim (2 أغسطس 2011)

*كتب تكنولوجيا الماكينات العددية**CNC** 
والرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب*



*:85:كتاب تكنولوجيا الماكينات العددية CNC:85:*​ 
*يحتوي هذا الكتاب على الشرح الوافي لبرمجة وتشغيل نظام التحكم للماكينات العددية 
( فريزة – مخرطة ) باستخدام 
*
*السوفت وير ** Fanuc 0/21**& و السوفت وير **SINUMERIK 810/820** & 
*
*و السوفت وير **SINUMERIK 810D/840D** ، 
*
*ويتناول الشرح الوافي لمعظم الوظائف الهامة في البرمجة والتشغيل لتحقيق التعلم الشامل والمستفيض ، وينتهي بموسوعة من التدريبات العملية 
عالية المستوى لتطوير الإدراك الفني في 
عملية البرمجة والتشغيل للماكينات العددية
*
_* :77:روابط التحميل:77:​*_ 

* MEDIAFIRE:12:​*
http://www.mediafire.com/?9yn197zq3vod9f5
* 
:12:MEGAUPLOAD​*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Q8JOVZJI

* JUMBOFILE:12:​*
http://jumbofiles.com/lwcko34ct8t2​ 


*:85::85:كتاب الرسم الهندسي بمعونة الحاسب:85::85:**
 AutoCAD 2008 2D-3D*​ 
 *
**يشمل الكتاب على تدريبات عملية في تخصصات الهندسة الميكانيكية والهندسة المعمارية *​ *يمكن استخدام هذا الكتاب بطريقتين* : 
*
:19:أ- استخدام الكتاب كمرجع** : *
*حيث تم استعراض الموضوعات الرئيسية بطريقة تفصيلية ومبسطة ومتكاملة ، مع التدرج من الأسهل للأصعب والاسترشاد برسومات تدريبية واضحة وسهلة ، وكل تدريب قائم بذاته لا يعتمد على باقي التدريبات الواردة بالكتاب ، ولذلك يمكنك الرجوع إلى الكتاب عندما تتعرض إلى مشكلة ما – أو عندما يصعب عليك تنفيذ بعض الأوامر - أو عند محاولة فعل شيء للمرة الأولى *
*:19:ب‌**- ** استخدام الكتاب كحزمة تدريبية ** :*
*تم تصميم هذا الكتاب بنظام ميسر ويحتوي على جميع الخصائص الهامة لاستخدام أوامر الرسم ، مع احتواء الموضوعات الرئيسية على التمارين التي تكفي لفهم وإدراك العناصر الفرعية للموضوع بطريقة جيدة ، ولذلك يمكنك استخدام الكتاب كأداة تعليم من البداية وحتى النهاية


*​ *:77::77:روابط التحميل:77::77:​ *

* MEDIAFIRE:12::12:​*
http://www.mediafire.com/?nttj3btr3c8brlc
​* :12::12:MEGAUPLOAD​*
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=5KBKP98Y

* JUMBOFILE:12::12:​*
http://jumbofiles.com/vk06ci6kegiu



  :28::28: *وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة شهر**رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا باليمن والبركات*:28::28:

ودمتم في حفظ الله ورعايته

*:1:**Eng./Ahmed Ibrahim:1:

*​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (2 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الفاضل يسعدني دائما أن أكون أول من يشكرك ويشكر باقي الإخوة على ما تقدمونه من أعمال 

وأسأل الله أن يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم جميعا

وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## cnc-2010 (2 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## ضياء رمضان محمد (3 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## senuors (9 أغسطس 2011)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوعماد2 (14 أغسطس 2011)

موووفق ان شاء الله


----------



## samire (20 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم يا اخ ابراهيم والله اني افتخر بكم حتى وان كنت لا اعرفكم تبحثون وتتعبون لاجل ان يبقى هاذا المنتدى واقفا صامدا يمد الخير للجميع فاقول لك اولا مادمنا في شهر رمضان شهر الخيرات تقبل الله صيامكم وقيامكم وغفر لكم تانيا مادمت خصصت هاذه الهدية في هاذا الشهر شكرا جزيلااااااا وجعله في ميزان حسناتكم وتقبل مروري دمتم بخير


----------



## Nexus (20 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم

فعلا هديه قيمه


----------



## anmmar mahmoud (30 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك ياخي المهندس احمد المحترم وجعلها ربي في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## yahia1977 (1 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا وجزاك الله خير الجزاءعلى تقديم هذان الكتابان وجعل اللة ثوابهما فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## farid2011 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmednos (11 سبتمبر 2011)

senuors قال:


> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


:75::75:


----------



## وليد الحسين (9 أكتوبر 2011)

ما شاء الله


----------



## mezmez (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*وجزاك الله خير الجزاء*


----------

